# spawn bait



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

whats been the go2 spawning bait???


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I like jigs. I had good luck with jerkbaits in the fall, but has not been great for me this spring. I have had the most fun and more fish on the jigs. Just fish them like your not afraid to lose them... nice and slow.


----------

